# Victorian era orchid publications - I'm looking for sources



## silence882 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi All,

Now that it's getting cold and dark and I can't garden anymore I've got some extra free time. I'm looking to add to the literature page on slipperorchids.info:
http://slipperorchids.info/literature/index.html

One goal of mine is to get as many of the publications on slippers from the time of the Victorian orchid craze gathered as possible. As such, I was hoping some on this forum might know of some publications that I've missed. I have the combed through and posted the slippers from the following:

Curtis's Botanical Magazine
Edwards's Botanical Register
Paxton's Flower Garden
Lindenia (French) (missing volumes 1-2, 5-13)
Lindenia - American Edition (missing volume 1)
Orchid Album
L'Illustration Horticole
Pescatorea

Does anyone know of any others I should be searching through? I am particularly interested in publications that were mostly color plates with brief descriptions.

Thanks!
--Stephen


----------



## tim (Nov 27, 2015)

Reichenbachia, certainly
Dictionnaire Iconographie Des Orchidees
Monographie Des Cypripediums, Selenipediums, et Uropedilum
Lots of bits and pieces from Orchid Review (which are mostly on google books), the best of which reference specific clones used in hybrids, otherwise impossible to find.
Various vanity books from big private growers are fascinating...US and English alike
RHS Orchid Awards CD
CSA Awards CD
Orchid Digest Awards (little yellow book published in 1969 or 1970)
Parade of Paphiopedilum
You're close enough to Boston to fly up to Harvard and take some pix of herbarium specimens at the Oakes Ames Collection, well worth your time.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 28, 2015)

Reichenbachia - my favourite.
http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/...scribed-by-f-sander-1st-2d-series#/?tab=about


----------



## silence882 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions! I've added the slippers from Reichenbachia and will work on the rest.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 30, 2015)

You can ask quietaustralian about this. I think he has some of these sources..


----------

